# Magnetic ring for ammo holder?



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi,

Where can I find a cheap magnetic ring, which is strong enough to hold ammos?

I know that a few company does them for $7 but looking for a cheaper ring if there's anything around?


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Northern Tool has one for around $3. It actually is the magnet set in a base with a hole ready for your hook, eye or ring.

Sorry, I haven't learned to send links yet. But I will share my ignorance in a heartbeat.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Personally I've tried them but RINGS reminds me too much of marriage..so I got rid







now I'm using pickup tool







it reminds me of garage...that's much better lol


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks lads,

Will have a look around.

I saw a wrist mounted watch type but is heavy which need to be worn next to my watch.

I was thinking of getting them rings to get it on a lanyard and attached to the handle or around the neck.

I've one pick up tool but it comes with a bulky handle.

The nearest I could find was a magnetic ring supplied for magic.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

I like the lanyard around the neck style or carpenters apron.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> Thanks lads,
> 
> Will have a look around.
> 
> ...


This guy has everything you can imagine, very good prices, and excellent service.

http://www.supermagnetman.net/

Do not buy from a magic dealer ... they charge WAYYYY too much (yep, I am also a magician).

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Charles said:


> Thanks lads,
> 
> Will have a look around.
> 
> ...


This guy has everything you can imagine, very good prices, and excellent service.

http://www.supermagnetman.net/
(yep, I am also a magician).

Cheers ....... Charles
[/quote]

Great Charles email me some magic..email addy omitted as you have the magic


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Contact info for Supermagnet Man:

*George Mizzell
1836 Canyon Road
Birmingham, AL 35216
[email protected]
205-978-2885*

*Cheers ........... Charles*


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

nevermind


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the contact Charles. I had a look but they are not cheaper than the magic store

http://www.discountmagic.co.uk/product_info.php/products_id/1636?osCsid=c99be3d273fdf5bca2eab537cc7c076a

BTW, where do you source your magic supplies?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Charles said:


> Thanks lads,
> 
> Will have a look around.
> 
> ...


This guy has everything you can imagine, very good prices, and excellent service.

http://www.supermagnetman.net/

Do not buy from a magic dealer ... they charge WAYYYY too much (yep, I am also a magician).

Cheers ....... Charles[/quote]

Magician ? I can make any number of slingshot projectiles vanish!


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a bunch of neodymium magnets which I purchased from Ace hardware. They were less expensive, and I prefer them to the ring I purchased from a slingshot vendor. The one on a keyring is the most powerful: http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3633674 I bought that one at the local Ace store for half the price. My favorites are the tiny little neodymium magnets that come six in a pack for $3 (same manufacturer as the key ring). I put two together and let them stick to my metal frames, or I just hold them in my right hand while I shoot.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Notchent, thanks for the url. I'll have a look.

Twack: so we know now we have a couple of magicians around. I like watching the reveal tricks.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Jacktrevally said:


> BTW, where do you source your magic supplies?


If you have a wand just shake it three times and it will reveal all


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Lol,

My little wand is telling me that I'll not need a magnetic ring anymore? May be it has something to do with something I've just purchased!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> Lol,
> 
> My little wand is telling me that I'll not need a magnetic ring anymore? May be it has something to do with something I've just purchased!


I dunno, if I had a little wand, I'd be a wee bit (pun intended) reluctant to talk about it...

...but that's just me : )


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> BTW, where do you source your magic supplies?


If you have a wand just shake it three times and it will reveal all







[/quote]

Shaking your wand three times in public is a felony.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey guys, if you need a wand I've made some.....


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Bob Fionda said:


> Hey guys, if you need a wand I've made some.....


Can't fool your fellow forum members - we all know that those are toothpicks for elephants.

Nice weapons!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

THWACK! said:


> Hey guys, if you need a wand I've made some.....


Can't fool your fellow forum members - we all know that those are toothpicks for elephants.

Nice weapons!
[/quote]

Not really elephants, rather mammoths.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> Notchent, thanks for the url. I'll have a look.
> 
> Twack: so we know now we have a couple of magicians around. I like watching the reveal tricks.


Well, I don't know if Charles is a member of either organization and "took the oath" of secrecy, as I
did.

The thing is this: If we reveal our "trade secrets", then a couple things happen:

1. You feel "let down" that you were so easily fooled, instead of delightfully being in awe of physics being turned radically upside down, and as other natural phenomena being altered.

2. Some magicians are afraid that the revelation of the "secrets" will hurt their ability to find gigs.

If a person wants to learn the art, and it truly is a performance art when done properly (LOTS of good practice), he/she will make the effort to seek out sources of viable information, such as books, DVD's, internet forums, YouTube and the like. The info is out there, for anyone who truly desires to seek it out. Surely it's okay to learn just a couple of "effects" (tricks are for dogs, "Trix" are for kids, effects are what magicians do)to have fun with your friends, but if you just want to learn all the secrets just for the sake of being able to say "I know how that's done", then you're missing the joy of giving a fellow human being a moment of delightful disbelief, of awe, amazement, and astonishment by not practicing the craft.

There was a show in the USA called the "Masked Magician" on the Fox channel some time back. Why did he reveal some "secrets"? Because the IRS was on his butt - he owed a lot of money, and Fox offered him the money he needed to pay the IRS, in return for revealing some secrets. He was banned from ALL the magicians' societies and is shunned by all magicians, his identity having been revealed, the oath having been broken.

It is a LOT a fun performing magic, especially when someone, such as a server in a restaurant doen't expect it.
My lady friend and I dined at Friday's, and when the server gave me the bill, I showed to her a piece of cellophane. I put the cellophane in my left hand from my right, and closed my fist. I asked the server to blow air on my hand, which she did. I opened my hand to reveal a large (fake) diamond and gave it to her. She was so thrilled that she ran all over the restaurant yapping about what just occurred. Now that's the magic of magic.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

A magician never reveals his tricks....

I've read book and owned books but many base materials were not readily availaible at the time. I gave up a long time ago, but still looking on the internet just recently.

Oh as far as my wand is concern it may be small but does the trick.... Lol

-----

Bob, those 'peskett' are stunning! Been a long time I didn't see those.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I can now call myself a magician,

my wife informs me my wand still has a little magic left but its really nothing to brag about


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Charles said:


> Thanks lads,
> 
> Will have a look around.
> 
> ...


This guy has everything you can imagine, very good prices, and excellent service.

http://www.supermagnetman.net/

Do not buy from a magic dealer ... they charge WAYYYY too much (yep, I am also a magician).

Cheers ....... Charles
[/quote]
i know a bit of magic too







and i can juggle better than anyone i know.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> A magician never reveals his tricks....
> 
> I've read book and owned books but many base materials were not readily availaible at the time. I gave up a long time ago, but still looking on the internet just recently.
> 
> ...


"It does the trick" - that's what the streetwalker said about her clam.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

THWACK! said:


> A magician never reveals his tricks....
> 
> I've read book and owned books but many base materials were not readily availaible at the time. I gave up a long time ago, but still looking on the internet just recently.
> 
> ...


"It does the trick" - that's what the streetwalker said about her clam.
[/quote]
disgusting lol.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

bj000 said:


> Thanks lads,
> 
> Will have a look around.
> 
> ...


This guy has everything you can imagine, very good prices, and excellent service.

http://www.supermagnetman.net/

Do not buy from a magic dealer ... they charge WAYYYY too much (yep, I am also a magician).

Cheers ....... Charles
[/quote]
i know a bit of magic too







and i can juggle better than anyone i know.[/quote]

Juggle? Somebunny said juggle?


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

THWACK! said:


> Thanks lads,
> 
> Will have a look around.
> 
> ...


This guy has everything you can imagine, very good prices, and excellent service.

http://www.supermagnetman.net/

Do not buy from a magic dealer ... they charge WAYYYY too much (yep, I am also a magician).

Cheers ....... Charles
[/quote]
i know a bit of magic too







and i can juggle better than anyone i know.[/quote]

Juggle? Somebunny said juggle?
[/quote]
you are my new best friend lol.. i will make a juggling video so you can see.. i cannot do 5 comfortably cause its been so long since i practiced, but i can juggle 4 easily and with 3 i have a really cool style. Before the slingshot obsession i was addicted to juggling. I taught myself at 14 years old and I really think the juggling helped me learn how to learn faster. I think everyone should have to learn to juggle.

i just tried juggling some big natural forks like juggling pins.. i will make a video tonight.. this will be fun.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

This thread is revealing the multiple talent you have Thwack. Can't you reveal a little magic trick? lol

-----

Bj000, I've tried but failed among the many hobbies that I've had... Not many but there is one I'm really passionate about.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

bj000 said:


> Thanks lads,
> 
> Will have a look around.
> 
> ...


This guy has everything you can imagine, very good prices, and excellent service.

http://www.supermagnetman.net/

Do not buy from a magic dealer ... they charge WAYYYY too much (yep, I am also a magician).

Cheers ....... Charles
[/quote]
i know a bit of magic too







and i can juggle better than anyone i know.[/quote]

Juggle? Somebunny said juggle?
[/quote]
you are my new best friend lol.. i will make a juggling video so you can see.. i cannot do 5 comfortably cause its been so long since i practiced, but i can juggle 4 easily and with 3 i have a really cool style. Before the slingshot obsession i was addicted to juggling. I taught myself at 14 years old and I really think the juggling helped me learn how to learn faster. I think everyone should have to learn to juggle.[/quote]

Please do make that juggling video - I love to watch folks perform poetry in motion. At least we know your balls are synchronized.

Once I get past the stage where the balls stop glancing off the Escher lithograph, the TV screen, my printer and my bow rack, I'll be fine. : )


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am a member of the International Brotherhood of Magicians, local Ring 183. I do not do reveals. My main interest is mentalism ... so most of my "magic supplies" come from office supply stores.

I tried juggling, but never really got the hang of it. It was just never important enough to me to motivate me to practice very much. But I really do enjoy watching others.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Charles said:


> I am a member of the International Brotherhood of Magicians, local Ring 183. I do not do reveals. My main interest is mentalism ... so most of my "magic supplies" come from office supply stores.
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


my main interest in magic is coin and card magic. slight of hand stuff is my favorite.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> This thread is revealing the multiple talent you have Thwack. Can't you reveal a little magic trick? lol
> 
> -----
> 
> Bj000, I've tried but failed among the many hobbies that I've had... Not many but there is one I'm really passionate about.


Nope. An oath is an oath, and as Popeye the Sailor Man said "I yam what I yam". Waterboarding won't help, my secrets and Harry Houdini's secrets go to the grave (though you can read all about his secrets in "HOUDINI!" by Kenneth Silverman, but you didn't read that from me).


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

about the magets. i got a huge bunch from ebay. neodymium magnets. i got small cylinders that link up to make bracelets but a lot of them have cracked over the years. I also picked up some magnetic rocks that are all polished and they are pretty strong. they hold about 20 3/8th steel at a time.
i also saw someone who took the magnet out of an old hard drive. there are big magnets in speakers too.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

THWACK! said:


> This thread is revealing the multiple talent you have Thwack. Can't you reveal a little magic trick? lol
> 
> -----
> 
> Bj000, I've tried but failed among the many hobbies that I've had... Not many but there is one I'm really passionate about.


Nope. An oath is an oath, and as Popeye the Sailor Man said "I yam what I yam". Waterboarding won't help, my secrets and Harry Houdini's secrets go to the grave (though you can read all about his secrets in "HOUDINI!" by Kenneth Silverman, but you didn't read that from me).
[/quote]
i have never spoken any oath. i can usually tell how tricks are done and am the first to spoil it. lol.. have you seen Penn and Tellers Fool Us? new show where magicians try to fool penn and teller with new magic tricks.

i think he just wants you to perform a trick.. not give it away.

- I am looking for my sets of juggling balls, but i fear they are under my wood pile.. on my next days off i am going to turn my closet into my work area since its too cold to work outside now.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

biggest secret in magic,is how easy it is to learn....................more resources around you than you realise


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> I can now call myself a magician,
> 
> my wife informs me my wand still has a little magic left but its really nothing to brag about


Watch out! Here it comes! ABRACADABRA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

bj000 said:


> Thanks lads,
> 
> Will have a look around.
> 
> ...


This guy has everything you can imagine, very good prices, and excellent service.

http://www.supermagnetman.net/

Do not buy from a magic dealer ... they charge WAYYYY too much (yep, I am also a magician).

Cheers ....... Charles
[/quote]
i know a bit of magic too







and i can juggle better than anyone i know.[/quote]

Juggle? Somebunny said juggle?
[/quote]
you are my new best friend lol.. i will make a juggling video so you can see.. i cannot do 5 comfortably cause its been so long since i practiced, but i can juggle 4 easily and with 3 i have a really cool style. Before the slingshot obsession i was addicted to juggling. I taught myself at 14 years old and I really think the juggling helped me learn how to learn faster. I think everyone should have to learn to juggle.

i just tried juggling some big natural forks like juggling pins.. i will make a video tonight.. this will be fun.[/quote]

"I think everyone should learn to juggle" . I believe everyone should at least try it it's a fun challenge which demands attention, rhythm, eye-hand coordination, and a flexible spine to pick up all the objects you drop!

BTW - I haven't done much coin and card magic because my hands are usually too dry (yeah, yeah, I know, apply a mixture of rosewater and glycerin)but I'll very highly recommend videos: "In the Beginning" by Jay Noblezada via Penguin Magic; "Expert Coin Magic Made Easy" by David Roth via A-1 Multimedia; and "The Key to Card Magic" by MagicFrank of magicfrank.com, AND very highly recommend, also for card magic, "Double Take", THE video to have about "DLs", by Greg Wilson


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good magic has very little to do with "tricks". A lot of young people think you can become a magician by knowing a few tricks, but they quickly find out that all they do is annoy others. Good magic has to do with presentation, presentation, presentation. As an example, please watch the following; you will not really care about HOW he does it ... you will just be warmly entertained.






Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

bj000 said:


> This thread is revealing the multiple talent you have Thwack. Can't you reveal a little magic trick? lol
> 
> -----
> 
> Bj000, I've tried but failed among the many hobbies that I've had... Not many but there is one I'm really passionate about.


Nope. An oath is an oath, and as Popeye the Sailor Man said "I yam what I yam". Waterboarding won't help, my secrets and Harry Houdini's secrets go to the grave (though you can read all about his secrets in "HOUDINI!" by Kenneth Silverman, but you didn't read that from me).
[/quote]
i have never spoken any oath. i can usually tell how tricks are done and am the first to spoil it. lol.. have you seen Penn and Tellers Fool Us? new show where magicians try to fool penn and teller with new magic tricks.

i think he just wants you to perform a trick.. not give it away.

- I am looking for my sets of juggling balls, but i fear they are under my wood pile.. on my next days off i am going to turn my closet into my work area since its too cold to work outside now.[/quote]

Nope, haven't seen that Penn and Teller show. I don't care for Chris Angel at all. I liked David Blaine up to the time he tried doing endurance stunts - that turns me off.

If you "spoil the trick", you're bursting someone's balloon before they enjoy the experience of becoming elated (and inflated) by the outcome of the magical effect. Bad boy! Naughty, naughty! Go stand facing the corner of a room and look ashamed.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

marcus sr said:


> biggest secret in magic,is how easy it is to learn....................more resources around you than you realise


Agreed that the effects are easily found and,with proper, consistent practice, easy to learn.

HOWEVER - learning "tricks" does not make one a magician.

Miami, Florida, is often referred to as "Magic City" (though I don't really know why, or care to). In Miami is the magic club "Magic City Conjurers", to which (among several clubs) I was a member. In that club of magicians performing for magicians (can you picture that? Lotsa fun!) we had a member who learned magic in Italy. It took him a year to get to learning magic effects because he was required to first learn stage presence and direction. David Copperfield hired a choregrapher to teach him how to engagingly flow through his effects - fluidity and entertainment is what were talking about here.

Then there's "sequencing". If a magician has only one effect to demonstrate, he/she need not be concerned about the order in which multiple effects are shown. One should flow smoothly into another, with a big opening, suspense in the middle, then a smashing conclusion.

Thirdly, their are times when a magician wants to tell a story through his magic, and so the effects must be properly sequenced.

So, what we're talking about is showmanship and the skill necessary to script a successful act.

Yes, magic "tricks" are abundant, and with some practice anyone can do them, but without the performing art elements, the performer is a trickster, not a magician.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Charles said:


> Good magic has very little to do with "tricks". A lot of young people think you can become a magician by knowing a few tricks, but they quickly find out that all they do is annoy others. Good magic has to do with presentation, presentation, presentation. As an example, please watch the following; you will not really care about HOW he does it ... you will just be warmly entertained.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It took you less time to find and post this vid than for me to provide my mini-thesis on the performance and sequencing aspect of our wonderful art!

I must learn to type with more than two fingers : )

Between the two of us real magis, I think we educated our friends.

Best2u


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Bob Fionda said:


> Hey guys, if you need a wand I've made some.....


Ah! But do you know WHY magicians used wands?

Charles and I know, even Louis (Whipcrackdeadbunny)knows - and he's not a magician but a very deep thinker
who is expert at solving intricate, cryptic riddles.

"The answer, my friend, is blowing in the wind..."

But we won't tell. Our lips are sealed tightly with duct tape, super glue, Barge Cement and Threadlock,
under penalty and threat of a "Broken Wand Ceremony". Or something.


----------



## notchent (Aug 4, 2011)

This is perhaps the most off topic discussion I have ever witnessed (interesting though







)


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

notchent said:


> This is perhaps the most off topic discussion I have ever witnessed (interesting though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, we can easily make it vanish. : )


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Ok, I have a wand, it extends and becomes longer by magic when I've to defend myself!

The trick cannot be reveal but all I can say: it's all in a flick!

Lol


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Jacktrevally said:


> Ok, I have a wand, it extend and becomes longef by magic when I've to defend myself!
> 
> The trick cannot be reveal but all I can say: it's all in a flick!
> 
> Lol


Bragging about your extending baton again!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Ok, I have a wand, it extend and becomes longef by magic when I've to defend myself!
> 
> The trick cannot be reveal but all I can say: it's all in a flick!
> 
> Lol


Bragging about your extending baton again!!







[/quote]

No, it's not THAT part, it's his ASP.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Laughing out loud in fron of my mobile phone screen...

Let me try to bring that back on topic...

Suppose I buy a magnetic ring from that magic store, what trick can I perform with it when I'm not using it for holding ammos!

lol


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Jacktrevally said:


> Laughing out loud in fron of my mobile phone screen...
> 
> Let me try to bring that back on topic...
> 
> ...


Marriage!

it's the only trick you can preform with a ring I'm afraid

[edit] what I mean by that is you get married and watch all your cash disappear right before your very eyes


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

lol.... My money is going too fast with that slingshot hobby.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

THWACK! said:


> Hey guys, if you need a wand I've made some.....


Ah! But do you know WHY magicians used wands?

Charles and I know, even Louis (Whipcrackdeadbunny)knows - and he's not a magician but a very deep thinker
who is expert at solving intricate, cryptic riddles.

"The answer, my friend, is blowing in the wind..."

But we won't tell. Our lips are sealed tightly with duct tape, super glue, Barge Cement and Threadlock,
under penalty and threat of a "Broken Wand Ceremony". Or something.
[/quote]

All I know is that the magic wand is inside of each of us, words are no needed, only actions.....


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

THWACK! said:


> Hey guys, if you need a wand I've made some.....


Ah! But do you know WHY magicians used wands?

Charles and I know, even Louis (Whipcrackdeadbunny)knows - and he's not a magician but a very deep thinker
who is expert at solving intricate, cryptic riddles.

"The answer, my friend, is blowing in the wind..."

But we won't tell. Our lips are sealed tightly with duct tape, super glue, Barge Cement and Threadlock,
under penalty and threat of a "Broken Wand Ceremony". Or something.
[/quote]
missdirection,..can make a basic simple french drop look ten times more entertaining than without,excellent for spongeball routines i have found


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> Laughing out loud in fron of my mobile phone screen...
> 
> Let me try to bring that back on topic...
> 
> ...


You'd be surprised : )


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

marcus sr said:


> Hey guys, if you need a wand I've made some.....


Ah! But do you know WHY magicians used wands?

Charles and I know, even Louis (Whipcrackdeadbunny)knows - and he's not a magician but a very deep thinker
who is expert at solving intricate, cryptic riddles.

"The answer, my friend, is blowing in the wind..."

But we won't tell. Our lips are sealed tightly with duct tape, super glue, Barge Cement and Threadlock,
under penalty and threat of a "Broken Wand Ceremony". Or something.
[/quote]
missdirection,..can make a basic simple french drop look ten times more entertaining than without,excellent for spongeball routines i have found[/quote]

I once did a routine with SpongeBob Squarepants but water kept spritzing out of him. At least I hope it was
water.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm suprised with what can be done with a PK ring.

I cant get the bolt unsrewing trick... That's suppose to be a magnetic trick as well?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

If I were to pledge something to you, I'd honor my pledge. Same as the Oath of Secrecy I took.

For your answer, you might try the search functions on various magic forums.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

No worries, I do understand....

I was just moving the knife in the wound. I know that a magician will never reveal his trick and you form part of some prestigous magic circle.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

: )


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

THWACK! said:


> This thread is revealing the multiple talent you have Thwack. Can't you reveal a little magic trick? lol
> 
> -----
> 
> Bj000, I've tried but failed among the many hobbies that I've had... Not many but there is one I'm really passionate about.


Nope. An oath is an oath, and as Popeye the Sailor Man said "I yam what I yam". Waterboarding won't help, my secrets and Harry Houdini's secrets go to the grave (though you can read all about his secrets in "HOUDINI!" by Kenneth Silverman, but you didn't read that from me).
[/quote]
i have never spoken any oath. i can usually tell how tricks are done and am the first to spoil it. lol.. have you seen Penn and Tellers Fool Us? new show where magicians try to fool penn and teller with new magic tricks.

i think he just wants you to perform a trick.. not give it away.

- I am looking for my sets of juggling balls, but i fear they are under my wood pile.. on my next days off i am going to turn my closet into my work area since its too cold to work outside now.[/quote]

Nope, haven't seen that Penn and Teller show. I don't care for Chris Angel at all. I liked David Blaine up to the time he tried doing endurance stunts - that turns me off.

If you "spoil the trick", you're bursting someone's balloon before they enjoy the experience of becoming elated (and inflated) by the outcome of the magical effect. Bad boy! Naughty, naughty! Go stand facing the corner of a room and look ashamed.
[/quote]
here, check out the penn and teller show.. here is part one of the first episode 



they do not reveal their tricks .. i hate chris angel, myself, and david blane is a lot better, but he still bothers me a bit. I never got obsessed with magic like how i am with slingshots, but I have always played around with coin misdirection and such. i have a huge respect for magicians so I wont give anything away, but almost every trick i have ever seen i can deconstruct and understand how it is done.. that is why i love penn and tellers, fool us show, because that is what it is all about. they will not tell the audience how the tricks are done, but anyone that understands magic enough will make sense of how they expose the trick without exposing the trick, if you know what i mean..

anyways, i just got home from work, and i made a juggling at work of me juggling a few lemons.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

here is part one.. i drop it a lot.. but the second vid is better.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey!!! Pretty slick ... I could not do that stuff with just one!

But it does raise one issue ................. LEMON SLINGSHOT!!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Charles said:


> Hey!!! Pretty slick ... I could not do that stuff with just one!
> 
> But it does raise one issue ................. LEMON SLINGSHOT!!!!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


i tried to shoot a lemon the other day to no avail. i will need a bigger pouch lol


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

bj000 said:


> here is part one.. i drop it a lot.. but the second vid is better.


Thank you!!!

The Winnipeg Wonder turns lemons into lemonjuggle! And in the tight confines of Casey Rybeck's kitchen.
You're terrific.

Do you belong to the UJA?
Ever compete?
From what source(s) did you learn to juggle?

Now, we need to turn this back into something more in the direction of the forum before folks complain, so let's talk about the lemon-slingshot issue: 
Instead of using the lemon as ammo, in which case it was found to be too big, except for my slingshot (see avatar), why not use the lemon as a target, a la Sprave?

Looking forward to your responses. The off-topic ones (juggling) you can PM to me.

Thanks again for doing this for me. You're a man of your word.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

THWACK! said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCp6AGTOMhs[/media] here is part one.. i drop it a lot.. but the second vid is better. [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-U6iMuMM-g


Thank you!!!

The Winnipeg Wonder turns lemons into lemonjuggle! And in the tight confines of Casey Rybeck's kitchen.
You're terrific.

Do you belong to the UJA?
Ever compete?
From what source(s) did you learn to juggle?

Now, we need to turn this back into something more in the direction of the forum before folks complain, so let's talk about the lemon-slingshot issue:
Instead of using the lemon as ammo, in which case it was found to be too big, except for my slingshot (see avatar), why not use the lemon as a target, a la Sprave?

Looking forward to your responses. The off-topic ones (juggling) you can PM to me.

Thanks again for doing this for me. You're a man of your word.
[/quote]
i started an off topic thread about the juggling. sorry for the high jack.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

bj000 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCp6AGTOMhs[/media] here is part one.. i drop it a lot.. but the second vid is better. [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-U6iMuMM-g


Thank you!!!

The Winnipeg Wonder turns lemons into lemonjuggle! And in the tight confines of Casey Rybeck's kitchen.
You're terrific.

Do you belong to the UJA?
Ever compete?
From what source(s) did you learn to juggle?

Now, we need to turn this back into something more in the direction of the forum before folks complain, so let's talk about the lemon-slingshot issue:
Instead of using the lemon as ammo, in which case it was found to be too big, except for my slingshot (see avatar), why not use the lemon as a target, a la Sprave?

Looking forward to your responses. The off-topic ones (juggling) you can PM to me.

Thanks again for doing this for me. You're a man of your word.
[/quote]
i started an off topic thread about the juggling. sorry for the high jack.[/quote]

No need to apologize to me, if that's what you're doing, but if you're apologizing to the rest of the guys 
who might have had a problem with it, I'm sure they'll be okay with it - we've a great bunch of guys here.


----------

